# grub deinstallieren aus mbr

## Christian99

hallo, 

ich habe eine neue festplatte und habe mein system auf diese umgezogen. außerdem hab ich auf der neuen Platte grub installiert.

Jetzt ist die Frage: woran sehe ich, ob grub von der neuen oder der alten platte geladen wird, wie kann ich das beeinflussen? oder(eigentlich am liebsten):  wie krieg ich grub aus dem mbr der alten platte? reicht einfach den ersten sektor überschreiben? liegt da nicht auch irgendwo die partitionstabelle rum?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Christian

----------

## franzf

Mit Grub liegt da eigentlich nicht viel im MBR. Nur die Adresse wo in deiner Installation Grub liegt  :Wink: 

Lilo schreibt tatsächlich ein Programm in den MBR.

Also löschen bei der Verwendung von Grub bringt nicht viel.

----------

## Wolle

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wie krieg ich grub aus dem mbr der alten platte?

 

Du kannst den Original-Bootloader wieder reinschreiben. Ich nehmen immer http://www.wolle-hamburg.de/Gentoo/bootable.mbr dafür.

In den Bootsector der Platte bekommst du ihn mit

```
dd if=bootable.mbr of=/dev/<disk> bs=446 count=1
```

<disk> ist hda, sda, oder wie auch immer die bei dir heißt. Nur die ersten 446 Bytes schreiben ist sinnvoll, weil dahinter die Partitionstabelle folgt, die bügelst du sonst über.

----------

## Christian99

danke, aber ich will eigentlich gar keinen bootloader auf der platte, da ich jetzt grub auf ner anderen platte habe. kann ich statt der datei von dir auch irgendwas anderes reinschreiben, /dev/random zb?

----------

## Wolle

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> kann ich statt der datei von dir auch irgendwas anderes reinschreiben, /dev/random zb?

 

Klar kannst du das. Aber warum lässt du denn den Bootsector nicht einfach so, wie er ist? Ist es nicht egal, ob da nun grub oder /dev/random oder sonstwas drin ist?

----------

## Hollowman

Weil er wissen möchte ob das Bios die richtige Platte anbootet.

Lösch doch einfach von der nicht mehr benutzten Platte den /boot Ordner. Dann merkst du schon obs geht oder nicht.

Sebastian

----------

## Evildad

Ob er von der richtigen Platte bootet kann man doch einfach testen indem man das Stromkabel zieht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Im BIOS die Platte als einziges Bootdevice eintragen. Und booten von anderen Devices deaktivieren.

----------

## Christian99

ah, danke. ich hatte zwar schon mal im bios gescchaut, aber da wo man die bootreihenfolge festlegt, war nur "harddisk" allgemein vorhanden. Die Reihenfolge der festplatten hat ein eigenes menü.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

